# DOES THE LOUNGE NEED CLEANING?



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

it has been brought to my attention that members views on the lounge vary from it being a place to kick back and relax to a place filled with offensive material. do we need a stricter censoring? any other views please post and all methods of enforcement welcome as long as they are posotive


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

no..less censoring in my opinion.

j/k...everything was running smoothly...don't change anything.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this thread will be STRICTLY moderated. I will be deleting all comments that are not suggestions or valid posts. All flaming or disrespecting of members will be deleted and the offender warned.

this is your warning.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

less censoring, people claim that rap artists and violent games are the cause of troubles in society today. look at japan, they barely censor anything and only thing that is a problem is divine wind


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i think this site is fine as is........the lounge is a lounge........but to make everyone happy maybe put a warning on some topics........


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

oh yeah, just to be straight with every one, i am one of those who think this site runs just fine


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I do think it needs to be cleaned up - not much, but weeding out the worst crap wouldn't hurt.

I mean, why on earth would you use a fish forum for sex talk, drug talk or whatnot? There's plenty of sites around where you can get your fix.
Does off-topic chit-chat have to include that (IMO.) makes this site look bad? There's plenty of topics left to have a good time...

I'm not saying we should censor our members - I'm just saying, think twice before posting: this site is for people of all ages, lifestyles and beliefs, so why not restrain yourself a bit. If everyone would censor him/herself a bit before posting, realising that this is a fish site, no one needs to be censored.

People, you make this site, but you have also the power to break it - use that power wisely...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

By censoring I do not mean not allowing people to talk. I am referring to having people discuss different thoughts and ideas in a respectful manner.

There are alot of different ways to discuss different topics.

Jeffrey


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PastorJeff said:


> By censoring I do not mean not allowing people to talk. I am referring to having people discuss different thoughts and ideas in a respectful manner.
> 
> There are alot of different ways to discuss different topics.
> 
> Jeffrey


 this thread is about suggestions to accomplish that..... do you have any?


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

more censoring is not the solution. What was brought up many times in PJ's

thread, by many members here, was the need to separate the X rated stuff and

make a special place for it, with a disclaimer. This way, a "shaved pubes" thread

has it's place, and can only be viewed by those who want to.

I personally love this site, you guys are the only reason im starring at my little

rhom right now. Cuz before i stumbled onto this site, i didn't know squat. lol, still

don't but...gettin there :rasp:


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I do think it needs to be cleaned up - not much, but weeding out the worst crap wouldn't hurt.
> 
> I mean, why on earth would you use a fish forum for sex talk, drug talk or whatnot? There's plenty of sites around where you can get your fix.
> Does off-topic chit-chat have to include that (IMO.) makes this site look bad? There's plenty of topics left to have a good time...
> ...


 Well said.

Jeffrey


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

dibs on moderator for the adult forum...j/k


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

its a no win situation, on one hand if you delete the nonsence and offencive behavior the site will be more family orented, but is it worth takeing away peoples right to free speach?

whatever happens I will be happy with this site. I didn't join this site for the lounge.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> dibs on moderator for the adult forum...j/k


 No, Ill fight you for it :rasp:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Unfortunatly I dont think a "adult topic" forum is the answer. I just think people need to think before they post and have some respect for the rest of the members.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok my suggestions are this.

1. Make a post color rating. Similar to the smileys or symbols you can use. Have a Green, Yellow, Red dots.

Green is like rated G, Yellow PG-Pg13, Red is R-XXX.

2. Make an Adult Forum Lounge where topics that are like general discussion but may be of more explicit content.

The reason we will constantly see people being offended or put off by the site is that Piranha Fury is highly scientific, so it attracts very intellectual people. But There are also very intelligent people who don't mind crass topics either and find them interesting or amusing.

Since people of all types come here they want to be able to get to know each other beyond the piranha hobby. But since people get into piranha's for different reasons we will see different typoes of topic matter.

Some liek Piranhas because it's like an addition to the mohawk, tattoos and death metal they listen to. Some like them purely because they are very interesting fishes, and some are very interested in them because they are getting over a fear or they want to study the behavior of a fish with a higher awareness of its surroundings then most fish.

But all of the above come together here to discuss this wonderful creature. And then talk about other things.

I hope a Post rating sytem would work because it would keep all the different discussions together and keep some folks from clicking on a crass topic..... But that being said new topic subject lines can contain crass material too so even though the rating is implemented there could be offensive things in the subject line. So perhaps another adult forum is good as well.

ANy THoughts?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

the color coded content rating is a good idea


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I think it is fine the way it is,if a topic gets out of hand,the mods delete the posts or close it anyways,and as far as a topic being offensive to someone,just don't read it,and it is YOUR choice on what to read or not to read, and it is YOUR choice to add something to it or just ignore it,and the staff do a outstanding job in my book,but as far as it at the top of the site,i agree it should be moved down.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> What was brought up many times in PJ's thread, by many members here, was the need to separate the X rated stuff and make a special place for it, with a disclaimer. This way, a "shaved pubes" thread has it's place, and can only be viewed by those who want to.


 I agree...

Develop a rating system that the poster can give a rating to their own thread. If the mods read it and they feel that it is more innapropriate, then they can change the rating to warn those that can be offended.

Bring on more mods. There seems to be alot of stuff that needs to be reviewed. Make sure that the mods all have different opinions of what is good and bad. If all the mods feel that foul conversation is o.k., then who is going to help filter it (I think that they do a good job with this)

Members need to encourage each other to post appropriately. If someone does not feel that it is appropriate, then they need to say something.

Jeffrey


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I take it that, before any contraversy started, it was fine the way it is. As Judazzz stated, "this site is for people of all ages, lifestyles and beliefs." Admin and mods have regulated what can and cant be said, posted, and shown (remember the debate on Avatras). I think most current members already know the fine line on keeping the fun in the Lounge and having a matured sense of character.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> thread, by many members here, was the need to separate the X rated stuff and
> 
> make a special place for it, with a disclaimer. This way, a "shaved pubes" thread
> 
> has it's place, and can only be viewed by those who want to.


I still don't understand why that is even necessary...









IMO., this is a *fish* site, not a place for vulgar or potentially offensive stuff: like I said before, there are plenty of other places if you need to get rid of that persistent ich down south.
Why would a fish site even need an adult forum? Just because some find it hard to restrain themselves? If so, that's really sad, imo...

Just reconsider what you are about to post for a second, before actually pressing the "Add Reply" button. That way, repressive modding, censorship or whatever may ruffle your feathers isn't even an issue...


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I take it that, before any contraversy started, it was fine the way it is. As Judazzz stated, "this site is for people of all ages, lifestyles and beliefs." Admin and mods have regulated what can and cant be said, posted, and shown (remember the debate on Avatras). I think most current members already know the fine line on keeping the fun in the Lounge and having a matured sense of character.


 absolutetly,

but why not avoid further problems and just create a new forum for that really

gross/sexual stuff?

PJ sounds like a well informed individual with tons of useful info, if creating a new

forum will keep members like him happy...Let's do it!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Pizzo said:
> 
> 
> > thread, by many members here, was the need to separate the X rated stuff and
> ...


 Well said...

Jeffrey


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Off topic..

i just want to say I love p-fury no matter what the changes are ..








I thought it was just grand before the comotion..
thank you ....

And as hard as it is for me to say it ...judazz is kinda right in a way in his last post...Im not saying I am on his side but he does make a little point.. :smile:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I still don't understand why that is even necessary...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 even though it's a fish site, we still like to talk about things that effect our lives, because some of us have developed friendships here and that the kinda sh*t friends talk about. if it's just a fish site Juda why don't we get rid of the lounge all together? why let people talk about off-topic stuff? it's just a fish site....

I think an adult forum would be a good move myself...I think alot of these guys on here would like a place they can go and talk about stuff without having to worry about people getting offended....I know they have the option to type "tits" in a google search or something..but I think it would be fun to talk about those "tits" with buddies that I have met on this site...then talk about fish if we want too..


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I say no cuz its the Lounge. If anything creat an adult forum like suggested. There is a reason that every thread has a title. Its so you can see whats its about and if you dont like it then dont read it just to flame other people.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I still don't understand why that is even necessary...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a valid point. It's like a bar being resigned to having a special room for people who get wasted and puke on themselves.

I think having a "flag" system is a good idea where someone can throw a warning flag up on a thread that may potentially offend people.

I'm going to get fired. I've been in the Lounge ALL DAY!

[Edit] I wasn't offended by it, but I also went into the "Women's Haircut" thread thinking it was a poll about head-haircuts. I had to read a few posts before I understood the subject.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't understand why that is even necessary...
> ...


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

leave the lounge the way it is. It is the lounge afterall. If u see a thread and dont like it....just dont see it then.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

IMO, I think we have enough fish forums on here already to help the needy cope with there struggles and the Lounge is a great place to have where most people come to to kick back and have a good laugh or something after a rough day at the work office or school. The Lounge shouldn't just start cleaning up because of one simple perverse thread (I know, I posted in there too.







). There are plenty of other intelligent threads in the Lounge that meets a particular persons interest. I mean what if the Mods closed or deleted every thread that had something perverse or unusual in it? Most people would just scroll around once or twice and leave, leaving it be like it was 2AM here on P-Fury every minute of the day with like 4 members on. Just my opinion though. :smile:


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (Jan 28, 2004)

i have no idea about this question because this is my 2nd time loging in and i didnt have time to read all the posts. But this is a question that must be taken into attention.Really.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> KingJeff Posted on Jan 29 2004, 12:22 PM leave the lounge the way it is. It is the lounge afterall. If u see a thread and dont like it....just dont see it then.


I concur


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

> do we need to reduce offensive material in the lounge and begin a stricter censoring policy?


I think it's fine as it is....
I do feel that "hairstyle" post and possibly one or two of the







posts (lint and shaving) really weren't in best of taste but they are the exception not the norm...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

You gotta admit, Sir Nathan's most talked about topic brought back the elusive MS_Natt to close the thread :nod:


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

No, keep the Lounge as it is! Good Poll, really answers the question, MORE PEOPLE VOTE!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

the results are looking good so far.... for me.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Ok I didnt bother reading through all those pages of the other thread and this one but here's my opinion....

I agree that some of the topics are a bit outta hand even though its the lounge. But when I see something I dont like, I just simply shake my head and not click on that topic. The bottom line is, who am I to tell people what they should or should not do? If you dont like something in a topic, you can state an opinion but you shouldnt expect peeps to change just because you dont like it. No one here is forcing you to read that topic, and no one is forcing any of you to stay. I cant believe people are leaving just because they dont like certain topics in a lounge area. If you see two people discussing a topic in public that you dont like, do you walk up and tell them to change their topic or the way they talk just because you dont like it? No one is forcing you to stay and listen to it. It seems a bit childish to me when someone creates a goodbye thread saying they're leaving cause they dont like certain topics in the friggin lounge area. I dont think you can make it any more dramatic







Anyway besides the general rules like no nudity, racial comments, etc...I think the lounge is fine the way it is. It gives people freedom to express themselves and get to know one another outside of piranha discussions.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i think leave the site as it is and just mod it more, some stuff is a laugh but some stuff is not needed i aint no prude but i am not bothered about reading certain stuff on a fish board i would go down the pub with my mates and talk about stuff like that if i want.
dixon


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

No one would've cared until PastorJeff pointed it out.

That's just my thought but it seems yesterday no one gave two flying fuc*s about censoring the Lounge, until Pastor announced his distaste for what's going on.

I REALLY don't think anyway is going to helpful cause there's still going to be people breaking the rules....it's just human nature.

I do agree there should be a little bit more censorship BUT not to the point where it's all squeaky clean fun OR no censorship to the point where it's sleazier than a 25 cent peep show.

I really don't believe that there will be a 100% effectivness if there are stricter rules, to me the most effective way are the mods...it's been fine so far why change now?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

the pastor was sayin the female hair do post was offensive, I didnt see any females that were offended, in fact they contributed their opinion as well. Its not vulgar at all in my opinion its merely personal grooming and hygiene. They talk about much much worse on cable tv


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Freedom of speech all the way. If you don't want to see what someone posted, don't click on it. Simple enough if you ask me.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I dont think it should be censored... If its something you dont want to read, dont click on it. Maybe someone could come up with an icon or sumthing to put on threads that could be offensive to some members.


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (Jan 28, 2004)

rUBY84 said:


> I dont think it should be censored... If its something you dont want to read, dont click on it. Maybe someone could come up with an icon or sumthing to put on threads that could be offensive to some members.


 that's a good idea. Some icon can solve all the problem. And there could also be a front warning page that appears before sending a new topic which asks for the content of the writing if it includes offensive stuff or somethin like that. Just an idea


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

This is my take on the lounge. Can I say the words sh*t, bastard, bitch? yeah no problem. Are they nessassry and always prudent nope, not at all. Swear word have a place and they are not in every sentance spoken from your mouth. It all comes down to one word people RESPECT. Should we still be able to swear? dosn't bother me, but lets try to be realistic people.

as for explisit material, I don't think we need any XXX pics or stories about how some ones new opium pipe works great. Those topic could be talked about but why act like an ass (good use of the word) about it?

When I don't skip these threads and do read them I oftem times just think, "how many moron wannbes  can there realy be in the world?" often times followed by "what a friggin idiot" so some such mental note.

Moderate more if you wish, or not thats just fine with me, but this topic wouldn't even have the need to be discussed if everyone acted like the responsable and atleast semi inteligent human beings we are. Personally I follow this advice if the thread looks like it was birthed by an R-tard, If I don't think I will like it I don't read it. Problem solved. Of course this dosn't apply to all those out there that have yet to define the bounderys (IE younger peeps)


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

maybe when y9ou post a thread you could make a pop-up for it and it gives the rating of the thread and what the thread is about

i like the flags idea

i think we should ether leave the way the lounge is or craet another forum withen the lounge where people can talk about offensive stuff

but leave the lounge as it is

some people get offened by it and some people dont


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

leaveit how it is, maybe even less cleaning. Its fine. We dont need a icon, warning, or anything like that for the posts, people should be able to tell by reading the title of the post, its nto hard. The site needs variety


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I think if we are going to rait stuff then all stuff that is raited needs to get trashed. This isn't a piranha/porn,raited R site it is a Pirhana sit that has a lounge area to shoot the bull. If we want to get hard core we sould head else were. Be side which MODs do yo think will volenteer to veiw all threads and rait them before they get posted? what is 2 MODS rait them differnt? I don't think it is practical, sorry not flameing but it just dosn't make sence to me.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Speaking of Mods I forgot about Ms Nattereri. Where is she?

She usually keeps the lounge within the limits of most posters anyways.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Noble said:


> Speaking of Mods I forgot about Ms Nattereri. Where is she?
> 
> She usually keeps the lounge within the limits of most posters anyways.


 yes i have to agree, sinse she has been gone we have had numerous suspect threads, good to hear she is back :nod:


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

let it ride if things get to out of control ms. natt takes care of it i can tell from a title of a topic if i want to open it or not if i dont like the title i go on past. no biggie
keep up the good work everyone all i see is this sight going /|\ /|\ /|\ /|\


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I think that on some level we need to reduce the adult content and posts that are in the lounge. The lounge i think was a place intented to just talk about issues, how your day was stuff like that, not how you like your private parts shaved. There is specific forums for that across the internet, and you could easily post on that site to get a better grasp on that subject, but a fish site? Not necessary. Many young people come here to learn about fish, not fake breasts and how they feel. If your 13 and you see a post labeled REAL OR FAKE BOOBS, of course you will click it cause your curious and you are 13. I believe PJ has valid statements in that we should rid the lounge of extreme sexual related topics i.e. hair shaving. What I do not want to see is total censorship. I would love to see more debates in the lounge about current issues and such. It would bring a maturity to this site ( at least on some issues) which has not been seen .. Either way, I applaud xenon for the way he handled this matter and the way he runs the site.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I say leave it the way it is. When I first joined, I never even looked in the lounge for a few months. I came to this site to find info. on piranhas and that's what I've been doing. Not only did this site help me learn more about piranhas, it taught me about water quality, disease, and other fish as well. I do agree with moving the lounge to the bottom of the site, but that's all.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

A couple of my thoughts....

Even if the thread were marked somehow, people who might be offended can still read the title. I'm not making any assumptions, but I don't think Pastorjeff clicked on the thread about "hair styles". Even if he did, he more than likely knew what it was about (sorry to use you as an example). If he did click it, had there been something marking it, would he not have clicked it? Either way, people will still get offended by the titles, even if they don't read through the thread.

Also, Jeff, you seem like a cool guy, it wouldn't be very smart to just quit p-fury because of a few threads that offend you. It would be like saying "I won't use the internet because there is porn on it!" or "I hate life because there are murderers and rapists on the loose!" It also comes down to what offends other people. I wasn't sure if I caught this right....but do you have a tattoo? What if altering ones body would offend me? Should that thread be closed down? That may seem out of line to you to close a thread like that down, but to some, closing down or weeding out that other thread would seem out of line too.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

a rating system will make things look bad. the members make the forum and if threads in the off topic forum are rude/vulgar/sexual and are rather popular it makes the forum look bad. suppose there is someone looking into a forum and they are looking to "connect" with that forum for whatever reason but ultimatley this "connection" would take pfury to unimaginal heights but that person goes into the off topic section and finds whacked topics. there goes that chance and nobody even knew it.

my advice: think before you make a topic. think before you reply. this thread would not have been started if there was not a problem. there is more time that can be spent reading and replying in the piranha and non piranha forums.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

> my advice: think before you make a topic. think before you reply. this thread would not have been started if there was not a problem. there is more time that can be spent reading and replying in the piranha and non piranha forums.












the almight mr.hare has spoken...and thats the bottom line...

just think before you post..


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thePACK said:


> > my advice: think before you make a topic. think before you reply. this thread would not have been started if there was not a problem. there is more time that can be spent reading and replying in the piranha and non piranha forums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












say you make this kick ass post in a piranha forum and there is someone gathering info for a book or something.
so they want to look at some of your other posts and one of them leads them to a post you made in the lounge and you acted like a total assclown. the red flag goes up and you just lost your credibility.








i'm not saying don't have fun, just don't be an assclown :laugh:


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

censorship is for the weak.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> the pastor was sayin the female hair do post was offensive, I didnt see any females that were offended, in fact they contributed their opinion as well. Its not vulgar at all in my opinion its merely personal grooming and hygiene. They talk about much much worse on cable tv


 That wasn't the point if other females were offended, he was offended.

I did post a reply in that thread and now i feel like an









Have to take PJ and Judazzz side on this i voted not to clean it up earlier but i think i should be. Whats the point of having sexual content in a forum about fish?

I went to Predfish(my favorite fish site) and went through like 3 or 4 pages and could not find even one topic, that i think would offend Jeff, i think the worst one i saw was " Do you pee in the shower" and i didnt think that was bad at all.

But i don't get offended over stuff like this but i could see how some people would and we should respect that.

There's so many things to talk about. If you say you made online friends and want to talk about Pu$$y then drop them a PM. Or IM them. So many options.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't think makeing new forums for adult content is a good idea.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I don't think makeing new forums for adult content is a good idea.


 ya thinking that over just promotes more porn and more idiots. however, who will put the ratings on threads? im sure people will see threads before mods will and not everyone will put correct ratings. watch some prick put some nasty crap and rate it for all audiences. i can see it happening now


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

boxer said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think makeing new forums for adult content is a good idea.
> ...


 I don't see it happening either...

Firstly, the mods do their 'duties' on a voluntary basis, and devote their _private_ time to keep the forum clean and running smoothly: I don't think we can expect them to screen all topics in the Lounge, which would be a monstrous and extremely time-consuming task. All that hassle just because some people have trouble restraining themselves???









And besides that, technical speaking, I think it's very hard to create (or find) and then implement something that supports the screening and categorising of threads according to their content.
And like others wondered as well: who will rate them? Who will be the one determining for others what's acceptable or not? I don't think we can answer that question, because no one here is in that position (except maybe Mike, being the site's owner, but based on his responses here, I doubt he wants to be in that position either...)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Firstly, the mods do their 'duties' on a voluntary basis, and devote their _private_ time to keep the forum clean and running smoothly: I don't think we can expect them to screen all topics in the Lounge, which would be a monstrous and extremely time-consuming task. All that hassle just because some people have trouble restraining themselves???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll do it!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

you people just have to be smart about what you post. It plain and simple. But I do have to add that some people need to get thicker skin and not let stupid things bother them.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I think the vote speaks for itself


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think the vote shows that many of the member have a problem with the content being posted in the lounge but are more infavor of self censorship than the mods steping in....I think if the poll were worded differently people would be suprised by the outcome.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I think the vote shows that many of the member have a problem with the content being posted in the lounge but are more infavor of self censorship than the mods steping in....I think if the poll were worded differently people would be suprised by the outcome.


 i only did this because it would give us a rough idea, it would of been nice to work with the mods on this or let the mods create an ideal poll


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I think the vote shows that many of the member have a problem with the content being posted in the lounge but are more infavor of self censorship than the mods steping in....I think if the poll were worded differently people would be suprised by the outcome.
> ...


 I was not talking down about the poll, but you need to read the posts in conjunction with the numbers to see how people really feel about the lounge.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


 yes true, we have a better idea now and i think it lies in our "the members" hands to make a change in the lounge. at least we can now say we are on the right road to a mense


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

No, it does not need cleaning. If you do not like the topic, do not click on it. If you do not like the lounge, do not click on it. It is really simple. If you come here for only piranha information, then click on the piranha topics.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

you [email protected]$$, [explicit], [explicit], [explicit] complain to [explict], [explict] much! Jesus [explict] christ!!!! stop [explicit] whining, god[explicit] [explicit]!

if people want to [explict] curse, then [explict] let them....


----------

